#  Krankheiten >   Kribbeln auf der Kopfhaut >

## Anjolie

Hallo Foris  :Smiley:  
Ich fange langsam an an meinen Verstand zu zweifeln, da ich dieses Jahr eine Krankheit nach der anderen bekomme, aber frage mich mittlerweile ob es nicht einen Zusammenhang mit all dem geben könnte.. 
Ich habe seit gestern Abend ein Kribbeln (elektrisierendes Gefühl) auf der Kopfhaut links.
Es kommt und geht. Ich würde mir eigentlich nicht direkt einen Kopf darum machen, allerdings habe ich im Juli diesen Jahres eine taube linke Gesichtshälfte gehabt, taube Hände und ein Schwächegefühl im linken Bein. Ich bin mit dem RTW ins Krankenhaus gekommen, wo man nix fand und man mich mit der Diagnose "Panikattacke" wieder heimschickte.
Ich wache aber auch öfter morgens mit solchen Kribbelgefühlen auf, nur das mit der Kopfhaut jetzt ist neu.
Ich mache mir gerade Gedanken darum, ob es ein Symptom für multiple Sklerose sein könnte?
Ich habe außerdem in fast jedem Gelenk (insbesondere gesamte Wirbelsäule) jeden Tag Schmerzen. Mein kleiner linker Fußzeh wird ungefähr jeden 2. tag taub. Mir fällt gerade beim Schreiben auch erst auf, dass diese Taubheit sich komplett auf die linke Körperhälfte beschränkt... 
Ich bin derzeit sowieso in neurologischer Behandlung wegen meiner Epilepsie, habe allerdings erst wieder in 1,5 Wochen den nächsten termin. Soll ich es dort einfach mal ansprechen?? Dieses Kribbeln im Kopf macht mich gerade aber wirklich verrückt, das ist wirklich mehr als unangenehm, oder soll ich es einfach wieder alles wie die netten Ärzte im krankenhaus auf meine Psyche schieben?? 
Kennt jemand ein solches Kribbeln? Gibt es erklärbare Ursachen fpr sowas?

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Anjolie,
Kribbeln und elektrisierendes Gefühl deutet auf eine neurologische Ursache hin. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand auf die Psyche schieben wird. Du musst es auf jeden Fall zum Neurologen sagen. Besteh einfach darauf, dass er alles untersucht. Weiß er von all den obengenannten Beschwerden? Wenn nicht, schreib sie alle auf, wann und wie oft sie kommen und wie sie sich anfühlen. Wenn er dich nicht untersuchen will, dann such dir einen anderen Arzt.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Anjolie

Ja er weiß von den o.g. Beschwerden, aber wie gesagt heißt es ich leide an einer Panikstörung, da man halt keine Ursache finden konnte (CT, MRT und EMG waren in Ordnung) und ich einer hohen psychischen Belastung in den letzten Monaten ausgesetzt war.
Das Kribbeln auf der Kopfhaut ist jetzt wieder weg, aber ich werde bei meinem nächsten Besuch auf jeden Fall darauf bestehen, dass man sich das ganze mal genauer anschaut.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Anjolie,
vielleicht gibt es eine Untersuchung, die du noch nicht bekommen hast. Rede einfach noch mal ernsthaft mit deinem Neurologen.
Natürlich kann sich auch eine psychische Belastung in körperlichen Symptomen äußern. Aber trotzdem sollten alle organischen Krankheiten ausgeschlossen werden.
Hast du wegen deiner psychischen Probleme schon mal ein Thema eröffnet? Ich kann mich momentan nicht erinnern.
Du weißt ja, hier kannst du alles ansprechen. 
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Diagnostik und gute Besserung!
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Anjolie

Vielen Dank für deine Worte Nachtigall! 
Nein habe kein Thema eröffnet, ich empfinde es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht als so schlimm mit meinem Stress, das ist Stress, den jeder andere Mensch auch hat, nur halt viele Dinge auf einmal gewesen, Umzug, Beziehungsprobleme, Probleme im Job.. Also jetzt nicht wirklich irgendwas gravierendes, aber anscheinend gravierend genug, dass sich mein Körper ausgeknocked hat, ich nehme das einfach mal so hin, wobei ich der psychischen Variante bisher nur geringen Glauben geschenkt habe. Selbst der Psychologe bei dem ich mich daraufhin vorstellen sollte hat an mir nix auffälliges bisher festmachen können. Gott sei Dank.  :Smiley:  Wobei ich jetzt auf keinen Fall ein Verfechter davon bin, dass es nicht psychisch gewesen sein könnte, ich glaube daran, dass der Körper aufgrund der Psyche solche Dinge hervorrufen kann. Das sieht man ja allein schon daran, wenn man nervös ist und deshalb Durchfall bekommt, bestes Beispiel wie sehr die Psyche mit dem Körper verbunden ist.  
Ich werde wie gesagt dem Neurologen nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen, er ist auch der Meinung bis jetzt gewesen, dass es NICHT psychisch bedingt ist, sondern ein anderer Grund herrührt, mal schauen, was man noch so alles machen kann, nur dank Google kam ich auf die Idee mit multipler Sklerose.. Manchmal sollte man das googlen sein lassen..  :Zwinker:  
Wie sieht es aus mit Magnesium Mangel? Kann das auch solche Stromgefühle auf der Kopfhaut auslösen? Ich habe gestern 2 Magnesium Tabletten genommen, eine Stunde später hatte ich Ruhe. Kann natürlich auch Zufall gewesen sein.

----------


## Nachtigall

Wenn das bei dir normaler Stress ist, möchte ich das Ganze nicht an der Psyche festmachen. Stress kann jedoch schon vorhandene Symptome verstärken.
Das mit den Magnesium-Tabletten kann ich nicht sagen, aber du kannst es ja wieder mal ausprobieren, wenn es wieder kribbelt. Hat das Magnesium für die anderen Taubheitsgefühle nicht geholfen? Schreib dir einfach alles auf, was du beobachtest, dann kannst du dem Neurologen besser Auskunft geben.

----------


## Anjolie

Diese anderen Taubheitsgefühle, also dass ich meine komplette linke Körperhälfte nicht mehr spürte war einmalig in dieser heftigen Konstellation, und in der Situation wurde ich tatsächlich panisch (wer wird das nicht, wenn er nix mehr spürt?  :Smiley:  ) bekam dann luftnot und Ohnmachtsgefühl und dann kam auch schon der RTW, ich hatte keinen Gedanken in der Situation daran, ob Magnesium helfen könnte, sondern nur noch "Schlaganfall Schlaganfall Schlaganfall".
Ich habe es nach dem Krankenhausaufgenthalt noch 2x gehabt, allerdings mit einer Erwartungsangst, dass es wiederkommen könnte und dann trat es auf weshalb ich die psychische Variante dort nicht komplett ausschließe, seitdem ich aber wieder zurückgezogen bin ist dieses taubheitsgefühl nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Und wie gesagt so wie es beim allerersten Mal war (es kam aus dem nichtsheraus als ich vorm Laptop saß) ist es glücklicherwiese bisher nicht nochmal aufgetaucht.
Es ist jetzt auch nicht so, dass das Stromgefühl auf dem Kopf mich panisch machen würde, es ist halt einfach lästig, aber auch nicht mit der Halbseitentaubheit zu vergleichen, die linke Körperhälfte war einfach taub, als wenn ich ein Narkosemittel bekommen hätte. Das auf dem Kopf ist wie Reizstrom, aber sehr punktuell, in der Größe eines 1 Cent Stücks würde ich behaupten. 
Man macht sich halt nur so seine Gedanken, was es sein könnte und ob man nicht doch irgendwas im MRT übersehen hat.
Es ist halt eigenartig, dass ich ausgerechnet in diesem Jahr all dies bekomme, beide Hüften hatten ein Knochenmarködem, dann die Taubheit im Zeh, die heftigen Gelenkschmerzen, und nun diese Kribbel/Taubheitsgeschichte.. Hinzu kommt ja auch, dass ich seit gut einem halben Jahr das Gefühl habe, dass ich meine Blase nicht mehr komplett entleeren kann, das klingt komisch, aber es fühlt sich halt an, als wenn immer noch etwas in der Blase zurückbleibt und ich frag mich halt, ob nicht all das auf eine Ursache zurückzuführen sind? Nur welche?

----------


## Nachtigall

Das mit der Blase müsste vom Urologen abgeklärt werden, vielleicht schickt der dich auch zum Gynäkologen, kann ja alles irgendwie zusammenhängen. Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, als hätte ich auf solche Fragen schon mal geantwortet. Weiß nicht, ob du das warst, die gesagt hat, bei solchen Ärzten sei alles abgeklärt und ohne Befund. 
Woher das mit dem Restharn kommt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was du damit meinst, "seitdem ich aber wieder zurückgezogen bin" , aber dass die Taubheit bald wieder vergangen ist, spricht schon für die psychische Komponente. Bei psychischen Belastungen verkrampft man sich oft sehr, dass evtl. die Durchblutung etwas gehemmt ist und gewisse Körperteile dann einfach rebellieren.
Also lass dich gut untersuchen, und wenn man wirklich nichts findet, kann man auch der Psyche mit Bach-Blüten oder anderen Mitteln nachhelfen.
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Anjolie

Nee ich habe hier bisher noch nix von dem Problem geschrieben, dass ich die Blase nicht vollständig entleeren kann, ich war das also nicht.  :Smiley: 
Wie gesagt, die psychische Variante schließ ich nicht aus und bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass es auch daher kommen könnte.
Dieses Kribbeln auf der Kopfhaut war aber anders und ich will nicht alles einfach auf die Psyche nun schieben, mal schauen, was mir der Neurologe dazu sagt. 
Ich danke dir auf jeden Fall für deine Hilfe!

----------


## timbrown

> Selbst der Psychologe bei dem ich mich daraufhin vorstellen sollte hat an mir nix auffälliges bisher festmachen können. 
> Wie sieht es aus mit Magnesium Mangel? Kann das auch solche Stromgefühle auf der Kopfhaut auslösen? Ich habe gestern 2 Magnesium Tabletten genommen, eine Stunde später hatte ich Ruhe. Kann natürlich auch Zufall gewesen sein.

 Kann ein Psychologe "Durchblutungsstörungen" im Gehirn feststellen? Ich weis es nicht. 
Ich denke darauf solltest Du dich Untersuchen lassen. Bei mir rührt das Kribbeln auf der Kopfhaut von Durchblutungsstörungen  im Gehirn her. Auch im linken Oberschenkel tritt es auf das Kribbeln. 
Magnesium Mangel? Naja, könnte auch Calciummangel sein,oder nicht? Da gibt es auch Tabletten oder Buttermilch geht auch.  

> Manchmal sollte man das googlen sein lassen..

 Wie wahr.
Hier kann man mehr erfahren.

----------


## Anjolie

Dass der Psychologe an mir nix auffälliges feststellen konnte, war auf die Panikstörung bzw psychologischen Ursachen bezogen. 
Wie gesagt ich habe schon MRT vom Schädel, Doppler vom Kopf, EMG und EEG bekommen, alles war in Ordnung bis auf das EEG (aufgrund meiner Temporallappenepilepsie). Von daher ist eine Durchblutungsstörung in meinem Fall definitiv ausgeschlossen. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.

----------


## Anjolie

Ich war heute beim neurologen, er hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er bei mir auch schon vermutet hat, dass ich an mutlipler Sklerose leide...  :Sad:  Mein MRT war ok, nun muss ich wohl bald zur Punktion, da vieles einfach dafür sprechen würde (auch dass ich mit den Knochen solche Beschwerden habe, habe mir beispielsweise die Rippe vorgestern beim Husten gebrochen..) Ich hatte im Januar ja in den Hüften das Knochenmarködem und daraus resultierend eine vorübergehende Osteoporose, man weiß nicht, ob andere Knochen auch von der Osteoporose betroffen sind/waren, aber da ich mir beim husten direkt die Rippe breche bin ich für alle wieder das große Fragezeichen..Mann, das wollt ich nicht hören..  :Sad:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Anjolie,
das tut mir sehr leid, was du heute erfahren hast. Hoffentlich ist es das nicht wirklich.
Falls es wirklich MS ist, dann hoffen wir mal, dass es eine leichtere Form ist. Ich kenne da einige MS-Kranke. Manche haben das viele Jahre lang und können noch gut laufen.
Mach einfach das Beste draus und informiere uns weiter!
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Anjolie

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es das nicht ist, hab nun echt Angst, stimmt es dass man die MS Herde nur im MRT MIT Kontrastmittel erkennen kann? Ohne Kontrastmittel nicht? Kennt sich da jemand aus? Mein MRT war nämlich ohne Kontrastmittel, weil ich darauf reagiere..  :Sad: 
Muss nun erstmal zum Rheumatologen und zum Urologen um diese Sache auszuschließen, danahc wird wohl erstm weiter geguckt.. Na ja, wenn ichdas haben sollte kann ich da eh nichts dran ändern und ist eh nicht wichtig, dass es schnell erkannt wird oder? Will ich wirklich wissen ob ich das habe? Oh Mann..  :Sad: (

----------


## Nachtigall

Ich weiß nicht, ob man da Kontrastmittel braucht. Ich hab gegoogelt, B. siehe folgender Link: http://www.msif.org/de/ms_the_diseas...tic_tests.html
Ich hab mehrere Webseiten durchgelesen, es steht immer nur von MRT, aber nie was von Kontrastmittel.
Ich glaube schon, dass es gut ist, es früh genug zu wissen wie bei jeder anderen Krankheit, dann kann man umso schneller reagieren mit den verschiedenen Therapieformen und den Krankheitsverlauf beeinflussen. Heutzutage kann man ja schon viel mehr machen als vor 10 oder 20 Jahren. 
Atme erst mal tief durch bei all der Aufregung. Informiere dich ganz sachlich über alles, denn Panik macht es nicht besser.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Malu

Hallo Anjolie,
warte erst mal die Untersuchungen ab und wenn sich dann wirklich eine MS bestätigen läßt, keine Panik. Ich hab sie jetzt seit 25 Jahren (bin 55) und laufe immer noch durch die Gegend. Nicht mehr so ausdauernd, aber man arrangiert sich. 
Zum MRT: man sieht die Herde auch ohne Kontrastmittel ! Dieses dient nur dazu, frische (aktive) Herde zu identifizieren, weil nur bei diesen das Kontrastmittel die "Blut-Hirn-Schranke" durchdringen kann und somit sichtbar wird. 
Wenn du weitere Fragen zu MS hast, empfehle ich dir unser Forum MS-Lebensbaum | Startseite 
Alles Gute und liebe Grüße
Malu

----------

